# Taking away risperdal



## JoCZker (Jul 31, 2009)

I am taking cipralex, 20 mg every morning for few years and risperdal, 1 mg at night for few months. My psychiatrist give risperdal to me, after i was feeling much worst for some time. But it didnt have any positive effect on me. If anything it makes me more death. So i was telling her two times, that its no good to me, but she always said that i am better. (She really said to me, that i am feeling better even if i know i am not.







strange ) I dont have anything psychotic, she gave me risperdal just because of my stronger anxiety. So i am thinking, its just low dose, should i end it myself? Should i stop taking risperdal safely or something wicked is waiting for me? Thanks.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

JoCZker said:


> I am taking cipralex, 20 mg every morning for few years and risperdal, 1 mg at night for few months. My psychiatrist give risperdal to me, after i was feeling much worst for some time. But it didnt have any positive effect on me. If anything it makes me more death. So i was telling her two times, that its no good to me, but she always said that i am better. (She really said to me, that i am feeling better even if i know i am not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also took Risperdal for 6 months and didn't like it because it didn't nothing positive for me.I was taking 6 mg a day and i managed to reduce it slowly to a point in which i'm no longer taking it.Risperdal was making me too sleepy and with no motivation to do anything.So i stopped it,with my doctor's agreement.
Your case,seems to be easier.You can reduce it easily,by taking 0,5 mg at night during one month and then if you feel that no withdrawal symptoms happen,after one month,just stop it.In fact Risperdal doesn't cause many withdrawal symptoms,at least for me it didn't,and i know that this is not the more appropriate medication to help you on reducing your anxiety.So,I would suggest you to do as i told you above and after one month,just cut it off.


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

I was prescribed Risperdal about three weeks ago. I'm already on ambien and klonopin and the risperdal just destroyed me. I was soooo groggy. I think if I was
only taking celexa and lamictal it may alleviate my chronic anxiety, but combined with my current med combo I just couldn't stand it. Rispderal, and Effexor
are the only two drugs I immediately stopped taking because of the side effects. I gave it a week.


----------

